# 6.2a DTivo Update



## diagonal (Feb 18, 2007)

Has anybody received the 6.2a update?? Any word on what changes it brings?? A post on ddb claims several things were changed as opposed to just tivoapp. Is it more than just a DST fix??


----------



## NoCalME (Dec 30, 2006)

If you have an SD DirecTiVo, the latest software is indeed 6.2a. I received the slices last week, but haven't loaded them yet. The HD DirecTivo(HR10-250) software is now at 6.3c.

I've read that there were other fixes besides DST with 6.2a, but can't say for sure what they are. I believe 6.3c only fixed DST.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

mechman said:


> We're at 6.3c now. There was no 6.2a.
> 
> mechman


The OP is not talking about the HD DTiVo, it is the SD DTiVo. Speculation on a thread at tivocommunity indicates that 6.2a is a fix for the change in Daylight Savings time.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybe it also includes a logo fix.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

I've got the 6.2a slices in mfs on my DSR-704 but I haven't tried to update it yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl, if you are monitoring this thread - 

I know you've posted an Official notice on 6.2a on TCF, it might be good to post one here as well. 

Also not clear on if 6.2a applies to R10s.


----------



## Karl_in_Chicago (Oct 1, 2005)

I have the 6.2a update on my Hughes DTivo (std def). Came home from a trip to see a new message announcing it had been applied. I don't know what else is going on under the covers but the most visible change is the support for grouping of recordings into folders (all episodes of Veronica Mars in one folder, for example) and being able to sort the recordings by date (as before) or by program name.

The message indicates the update should also improve interactive response times; tough to judge, wasn't really an issue for me.


----------



## janezy (Feb 26, 2007)

Karl_in_Chicago said:


> . . . the most visible change is the support for grouping of recordings into folders (all episodes of Veronica Mars in one folder, for example) and being able to sort the recordings by date (as before) or by program name.


This is where I get confused. I've had folders and sorting capacity for over a year, since getting the original 6.2 update. Didn't everyone get that? I received 6.2a last night and haven't noticed any changes yet.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

janezy said:


> This is where I get confused. I've had folders and sorting capacity for over a year, since getting the original 6.2 update. Didn't everyone get that? I received 6.2a last night and haven't noticed any changes yet.


6.2a just has the DST fix (a la 6.3c on the HD DTivo) and a couple of other "under the hood" changes (likely to handle the enhanced guide data D* tried to add a little while back). Folders and sorting have indeed been around since 6.1 (R10)/6.2 (all other S2 DTivos).


----------



## metrounit9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Karl_in_Chicago said:


> I have the 6.2a update on my Hughes DTivo (std def). Came home from a trip to see a new message announcing it had been applied. I don't know what else is going on under the covers but the most visible change is the support for grouping of recordings into folders (all episodes of Veronica Mars in one folder, for example) and being able to sort the recordings by date (as before) or by program name.
> 
> The message indicates the update should also improve interactive response times; tough to judge, wasn't really an issue for me.


My Tivo has been updated a to 6.2a acouple of times (that's another story) and each time I get the DVR upgrade message that I got when I received the original update to 6.2 almost 2 years ago.

In other words, the update message is old and you have the same features you had with 6.2.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

I received it last night.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm hearing that the 6.2a is being applied even when no phone line is connected to the box. Can anyone confirm this is happening?
If so, how can I stop if from happening (until I'm ready to slice it myself)?


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Its been so long since I messed with DirecTivos. All I did was install the Directivo software on bigger drives I didn't really "hack" the software. Do I need to do anything?


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

spunkyvision said:


> Do I need to do anything?


The new software will download automatically (for now, via the satellite), but it will not do the actual install until your (unmodified) box does a "phone home" via the phone line to get the "go ahead" to perform the upgrade. If you've been running without a phone line then connect one up to it, or take it to someone's house with a phone line and force a "phone test" via the setup menus (you don't need a satellite dish connected for that step).

Look in the "System Information" screen to check your current version... the first part will probably be *V6.2* before the upgrade and *V6.2a* after the upgrade.

If you have the model R10 DTivo, then it will be V6.1 --> V6.1a.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I saw a thread somewhere here that said we should have our DTivos make TWO phone calls regarding this upgrade? Any idea why two? I forced one last night and got the update installed....man, I hope nothing breaks....


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I took an old DtiVo out and reactivated it. How long does it take for the new software to be downloaded. I waited hours and did multiple daily calls. Any Ideas?


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> I saw a thread somewhere here that said we should have our DTivos make TWO phone calls regarding this upgrade? Any idea why two? I forced one last night and got the update installed....man, I hope nothing breaks....


Software updates to a DTivo require two calls before they can be installed these days. The first authorizes the DTivo to keep the slices downloaded via the sats and not discard them. The slices are downloaded to every DTivo across the board but, unless it gets the OK from the mothership, they will be discarded before they can be installed. The 2nd phone call initiates the installation so it will take place when the DTivo does it's normal reboot at 2AM.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> I took an old DtiVo out and reactivated it. How long does it take for the new software to be downloaded. I waited hours and did multiple daily calls. Any Ideas?


6.2a may no longer be in the SAT stream. They put it there for a while and once removed it needs to come via a phone call. How long has yours been active on the SAT? Have the phone calls been successful?


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

All phone calls are successful. They have not been very long in duration. I have had it on for 24 hours so far. Just tried another daily call and still no pending restart status. I unhooked it last november and it has sat around since then.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> All phone calls are successful. They have not been very long in duration. I have had it on for 24 hours so far. Just tried another daily call and still no pending restart status. I unhooked it last november and it has sat around since then.


If it's been connected to the SAT for only 24 hours, give it a little more time. I'm still not sure if 6.2a is in the stream or only available via phone now. This wasn't a "hacked" DTivo was it? By "hacked" I mean the update feature was turned off. If it is a stock unit maybe a day or two more will give you what you're looking for.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Ok, i'l wait around. The only "Hack" is a larger hard drive(120 gig). Other than that, totally stock.


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

Tom_S did you ever get the upgrade?

I reinstalled the Hard Drive in the MIL's (Mother-In-Law) unit and the latest backup I have is 3.1. Over 24 hours later and still no upgrade (connected to phone & sat - I have forced about 10 calls over that time).


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Nope, never got it. It is not near a phone line so it's kind of a pain to do the daily call. It's not important so I'll wait a while before trying again. Why can't they have the force switch like the HR20?


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> Nope, never got it. It is not near a phone line so it's kind of a pain to do the daily call. It's not important so I'll wait a while before trying again. Why can't they have the force switch like the HR20?


Probably because that software isn't in the SAT stream any longer. Since Tivos are the evil step brother of the HR20 the updates will be in the stream long enough to hit most users. But if you get an older unit the only way to get the software will be through the phone calls.

I thought you mentioned above it was making the daily calls. How long did that go on?


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Well I did a call every day for a week. The TiVo is in a closet with no phone jack. I have to run a phone line across the bedroom floor. After a week of trying I got sick of it and gave up. I don;t need the update right now anyway.


----------

